# How to find ABGA pedigree?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there a way to look up a pedigree on an ABGA registered buck if you have his name and reg. number?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a link:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2431&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A

Are you an ABGA member? If so, you need to request a password for online, once you have a password you can look up all sorts of information.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What's the number?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Under animal inquiry on the right side of ABGA home page. Here is a link. Put in the ABGA Animal #

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2431&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HOOSIERSHADOW- that worked! Thanks! Perfect!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

TENACROSS- I found him. But in case you were wondering it is 10583896. Not impressive at all. Two enoblements. Mostly unknowns.


----------

